# Golden Retriever National Field News



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Any news on how the Qual and the Am are doing? Inquiring minds stuck home want to know!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

No, sorry, but here are the MH results from yesterday. There were about 30 dogs in each flight, give or take, after some scratches. People said flights A and C were very difficult, B not as much (not my opinion, just passing along the chatter from the gallery).

Master A Qualifiers:

6. High Times Instant Soup - Bridget Carlsen
8. Zaniri Journey To Wildwing USA MH - Gail Kuklinski
14. KC's Topbrass All The Pieces MH - Ed & Jane Sullivan
23. Topbrass Bundle of Joy MH - Anne Dennis
24. Goldenlochs Prince Of the Marsh MH - Steve Stauner
25. Escapade Punch MH - Carol Reed
28. Topbrass Gotta Lovett CD RA MH NA - Robert Swift
32. Unicoi's Sail Away Angel CDX TD SH - Kristin Ozmun-Sipus


Master B Qualifiers:

3. River Bottoms Max Q Annie - Andy Whiteley
5. Topbrass Double Dare - Barbara Farrell
6. Raggedy Runn's Time Well Wasted MH - Linda Weinmann
12. Sunshine MVP Playing The Field CD RN SH - Sue Kohlhepp
14. Truline Rio's Pine Creek SH - Julie Luther
15. Morningstar's Turning Point SH UD AX AXJ - Lorie Jolly
18. Emberain Easy Ryder SH - Nancy Pals
21. MACH Morninglo Rckymtn Whistle Stop CDX RN MH MXB MJS XF - Warren Frizell
22. Z's Kiskadee SH - Peg Burlett
24. Fireside Light My Fire CDX MH - Marcia Johnson
25. Smokingold Guns Up SH - Jeannie Greenlee
26. Indian Creek's Majestic Crimson Rose MH - Bruce Ellis
28. Morninglo Indianhills Renegade MH - Glenda Manucy
30. Cali's Zico Of Top Flight - John & Kathy Henderson
33. Rangers Red Desert Banger - Gale Mettenbrink


Master C Qualifiers:

7. Rio Spirits Lonestar Firewater SH - Sherri Farmer
9. Topbrass Pretty Ltl Suped Up 4WD MH - Sharon Long
10. Riverwoods Heza Wild Game Keeper MH MNH - John Miner
14. Turo Stem'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH - Ron Rubrecht
15. Kuventre's Just Like Gene And Roy MH - Tom Long
18. Kuventre Daddy Let ME Drive MH - Sharon Long
22. High Times Big Dog Daddy CDX MH - John Miner
27. High Times Indomitable You UD MH - Nancy Miner
32. Highroller Marshall Matt Dillon SH - Hilda Wood


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

1st series of the Am just finished. I will post call backs very soon. Waiting for news from the Qual. I was there this morning but had to leave a little after noon today because I'm sick but have the marshals calling me as soon as they get a chance.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

1st series of the Am just finished. I will post call backs very soon. Waiting for news from the Qual. I was there this morning but had to leave a little after noon today because I'm sick but have the marshals calling me as soon as they get a chance.

Am - 66 entered, 58 started
Call backs- 2, 6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 41, 43, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66

The Qual is still going!

BTW, Annie was handled by John Gassner in Master B not Andy. Master A only had 24 dogs that started after scratches.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

There were a total of 32 goldens that passed the National Specialty master tests. 21 of those qualifiers were handled by ladies. Waytago ladies!!!!


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Bob! I'm very proud of my little red girl. We have some work to do before next spring when we will be giving field trials a try. So much fun!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Heard there were 57 going to land blind in Qual.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry if this has already been posted elsewhere:

Amateur 1st series callbacks:
2- Redd Man - Phil & Mary Heye
6- Topbrass Double Dare - Barbara Farrell
7 - Fire In The Sky - Nicholas Staszko
8- Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin' -Michelle Chalupka
10 - Zaniri's Cheeky Monkey - Joanne Kinney
12- Millpond Rough N Rowdy - Caroline Torinus
13- Sorol's Cannonball Express - Kathy Frizell
15- Things That Are Red For 500 - John Robinson
18- Topbrass Carefree Copper - Shane Faltys
20- RV ATR's Gangstaman MH - Christopher Van Eimeren
21-Topbrass One More Time Around MH-James Bryan
24- Trifecta's Good To Go CDX SH - Joanna Lewis
26- Topbrass Firestorm - Dave Chapman
27- Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole - Wayne Anderson
28- Firemark's Milliondollar Baby MH- Michael Castelli
29- Wasatch's Red Desert Rainey - Gale Mettenbrink
31- River Bottoms Max Q Annie - Andy Whiteley
34- Happydaugh's A Cut Above SH - Ann Strathern
35- Midas' Mr Beau Jangles SH -Dave & Ginny Dupont
37- Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot - Anna Curry
38- Bulrush Handy - Ron Bischke
39- Peregrine Sky Sailor MH - Katherine Yates
41- Rockerin Red River Ruckus - Kent & Judi Carter
43 - Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH
46 - Special Touchs Satchacrazy Baileymae MH - Wayne Skochenski
47- Duso's Off Road Rally MH -Susan Kuch
48-Thistle Rocks Red Ike MH -Tom Lane
49- Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove -John Robinson
50-Topbrass Hawks Red Wing JH - Ernest Hawkins
53- Lightningbolts Duck Doctor -Christopher Van Eimeren
54 - Trifecta's Shag-erring CD MH - Lydia Rustmann
55- Ambertrail's Renegade - Donna & David Williams
57- Firemark's Elusive One - Andy Whiteley
58- Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
59- OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer - Darlene Houlihan
60- Ram River Rockin' Rudy - David Cheatham
61-Bulrush Yellow Bud- Ron Bischke
62- Happydaugh's PDQ MH - Peter Zelechoski
63- Topbrass No Time To Paws - Kaye Fuller
65-Kuventre One More Last Chance MH - Sharon Long
66 - Happydaugh Strikes Gold - Ann Strathern


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..."25. Smokingold Guns Up SH - Jeannie Greenlee"

Congratulations, Jeannie!! ...and hope you are feeling much better. 

Thank you for the updates! 

oooops..thank you, Barb, as well! posting with you..LOL 

GO "Clipper"  

Judy


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BMay said:


> There were a total of 32 goldens that passed the National Specialty master tests. 21 of those qualifiers were handled by ladies. Waytago ladies!!!!


That is what Maverick called "a *target*-*rich environment*."


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

57 called back in the Q. #43 ran the last land blind so we'll have 11 to finish in the am.
Callbacks to the 2nd: 1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,42,43,44,45,46,47,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,58,59,60,62,63,65,67,68,69,72,73,74,75.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone who is keeping us informed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

With so many Goldens and women handlers it was a bit intimidating The sport would be for the better if the all breeds were more like this.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Steve, I think you may see a different in handler gender at the Lab Specialty next month. But, I do agree with your thoughts.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Heard 20 dogs called back for 2nd series in the Derby and 39 called back for water blind in the Qual....wish I knew more.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Whatever happened to the Open?


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

I wish someone would post something somewhere!!! There is nothing on the Yahoo message site either!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Just saw this posted.....
_12 called back to water marks in the Qual_ 12 have been called back to the water marks in the Qual, however we have no numbers for those called back. Sorry!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't understand why the Yahoo Group that was set up had posts for every cut in the BOB competition but can't provide much substantive information about callbacks in the field trial. I got multiple posts per day about agility, obedience, and conformation, but now when they are finally getting to the events I am most interested, almost nothing. Many thanks to those who have tried to keep us up to date here on RTF. I appreciate it.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

News is pretty slim!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Judy Myers said:


> I don't understand why the Yahoo Group that was set up had posts for every cut in the BOB competition but can't provide much substantive information about callbacks in the field trial. I got multiple posts per day about agility, obedience, and conformation, but now when they are finally getting to the events I am most interested, almost nothing. Many thanks to those who have tried to keep us up to date here on RTF. I appreciate it.


I was in touch with Karen deCordova (from OK) who does the posting to the Yahoo group ... she is doing this from home, not at the Natioinal. So, she is at the mercy of the people on-site who promised to relay results to her. The show site volunteers were prompt in doing that. It's a lot easier to do when all the stuff is in one place.

Ann Strathern sent the Am callbacks last night ... even though she wasn't one of Karen's volunteers. God bless 'er ... she knows how difficult it can be to keep track of what's going on at the field trial.

For anyone going to TX next year ... please volunteer to relay results. We'll all love you for it!

If anyone can post to this RTF thread or email me directly ... I can forward them to Karen for posting to the Yahoo group, so everyone can get to see them. I know people who are there, but I don't have their cell phone #s!!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

13 to Amateur water marks............

wiley/farrell
rowdy/torinus
casey/frizell
alex/robinson
copper/whitely
fire/cheatham
haley/castelli
bailey/skochenski
red/hawkins
lucy/whitely
ready/houlihan
bud/bischke
flash/fuller

about 30 to water blind in the open.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

All I have is the Q. Back for the 4th, a water triple on pond 11 starting at 0800.
5,9,14,16,36,43,47,49,54,60,65,74.
(N.B. I may be missing one as I thought there were 13 back. Sorry but I'm back at the camper and only have the catalog I marked.)

The Am finished the WB. Open finished 1st series and was not going to start the 2nd until the AM. So Derby, Q, AM and Open will all be running tomorrow. Busy day for the dogs.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Water is tomorrow for the Open. 33 dogs back. 2-3-4-6-7-8-9-10-12-13-17-21-23-25-27-30-31-33-34-38-39-42-43-44-47-49-51-53-54-56-57-59-60

Arleen


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Derby callbacks to 3rd series. Thanks Ann Strathern & Marcy Burke
2 LaCrosse's Logical Weaver Fred Krause Fred Krause
3 Fireside Smoke On The Water Marcia Johnson Marcia L. Johnson/Darrin Morman
4 terlingua's believe it or not Scott Butler Scott Butler
6 Where There's Smoke There's Fire Nicholas B. Staszko 111 Nick Staszko
8 Terlingua's Livin The High Life Jodi Ackman Scott Butler
9 SUREFIRE TURN ME LOOSE ZOOM Beverly Weaver Beverly Weaver/Darrin Morman
12 Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning Katherine Yates Kathy Yates
14 SHR Topbrass Turbo Don't Ask Why CD Ron Rubrecht Ron Rubrecht/Jim Bryan
16 Surefire's Game Of Chance TD,WCX Anita Raithel Anita Raithel
17 Wynwoods Grassy Creek Haley Blake Lemish Darrin Morman
18 Beck's Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah, TD,JH, WC Rodger Armstrong Rodger Armstrong/Sue Armstrong
19 Talin Zaniri Frozen Concentrate Linda Wiacek Linda Wiacek/Laureen Kinney/Joanne Kinney
22 Rippling Run Allie Allie In Free Peg Willbond Peg Willbond/Renee Schulte/Ernie Hawkins
23 Surefire Avenger Darrin Morman Darrin Morman
25 Smokingold Max Q Maverick Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley
26 Topbrass I Want To Do It All, JH Sharon Long Sharon Long
27 Firemark's Sneak Attack Becky Mills Becky Mills


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Qual call backs to water blind - Thanks Ann & Marcy!!
5 Wynwoods Wild Card MH, CCA Renee Schulte Renee Schulte
9 Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted MH*** WCX CCA Laura Weinmann Laura Weinmann/Megan Baker
14 Lightninbolts Duck Doctor** Christopher Van Eimeren Chris Van Eimeren/Earl Dillow
16 Sorol's Cannonball Express ** WCX Kathy Frizell Kathy Frizell
19 Terlingua's Leader of the Pack SH Michael Colgan Scott Butler
36 Kuventre's Just Like Gene and Roy,MH Tom Long Sharon Long
43 Topbrass Savannah Jackie Mertens Renee Schulte/Ernie Hawkins
47 Trifecta's Casual Attire,TDX,MH,WCX Sue Armstrong Sue Armstrong/Rodger Armstrong
49 Peregrine Sky Sailor, MH** Katherine Yates Kathy Yates
54 Greenfield's Mohawk wayne anderson Wayne Anderson
60 Topbrass Firestorm Dave Cheatham David Cheatham
65 Fire in the Sky Nicholas B. Staszko 111 Nicholas B. Staszko 111
74 Topbrass I Want To Do It All, JH Sharon Long Sharon Long


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck, Everyone!!! ..especially "Haley" and "Lucy"!!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Am callbacks to water marks
6 Topbrass Double Dare*** Barbara Farrell Barb Farrell
12 Millpond Rough N Rowdy*** Caroline Torinus Caroline Torinus
13 Sorol's Cannonball Express ** WCX Kathy Frizell Kathy Frizell
15 Things That Are Red For 500 John Robinson John Robinson
18 Topbrass Carefree Copper*** Shane Faltys Shane Faltys/Andy Whiteley
26 Topbrass Firestorm Dave Cheatham David Cheatham
28 HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Michael Castelli Michael Castelli
46 Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** Wayne Skochenski Wayne Skochenski
50 TopBrass Hawks Red Wing Ernest Hawkins Ernie Hawkins
57 Firemarks Elusive One Andy Whiteley Andy Whiteley
59 OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX darlene houlihan Darlene Houlihan
61 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Ron Bischke Ron Bischke
63 Topbrass No Time to Paws *** Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I realize Karen isn't there and that she must depend on reporters. I wasn't blaming her. Thanks to all of you who are now filling in the blanks. Believe me. I know how hard it is to post when you are in the middle of running a trial. I was just anxious for news. Good luck to all tomorrow.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

I would have added names, etc. to the Open callbacks but I am just now learning how to use Gregg's IPad and could barely get the numbers out.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Here are the call backs to the Open 3rd series:2 3 4 6 7 8 9 10 12 13 17 21 23 25 27 30 31 33 34 38 39 42 43 44 47 49 51 53 54 56 57 59 60 .I got these from Dave Cheatham and John Robinson by phone a little while ago. They didn't write down the Qual. Sorry no names.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd be happy to send the callbacks, but often we in the field don't have them either. Series end late, and if judges don't finish scoring and marshalls don't get their signed call backs, they don't get posted on the board for us. Caroline (Kine) Torinus


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> "For anyone going to TX next year ... please volunteer to relay results. We'll all love you for it!"
> 
> 
> I plan to go to Texas next year and would be happy to help with the results including posting a description of the tests on RTF when I see them.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy you are the best. Your discriptions of the test are so good and detailed.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Trying to upload pics
Megan


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Something is soooo wrong. The last water series in the Derby is a SINGLE across open water????!!! What is going on?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Did the Q finish? Anyone know the placments? Any info on the rest of the stakes?


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry, I know the Q finished, but have no results yet.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I just had a text from Dave Cheatham he got a second in the Am and a third in the Q. Congratulations Dave that is awesome.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Caroline sent this to me: Lost a little piece when I was copy/pasting on the blind, think some dogs popped.

Amateur water: Triple. Rt to left. Middle retired. Flier left. Rt bird thrown rt to left angled
back into woods. Retired thrown left to Rt angled back. Big open field between. Lots
of handles. Big swim. Easy for dogs to lose their line to mark's. 
Four dogs did it without handle. Rowdy is one. 

Open WB choppy. Two points Second point very close to blind. He saw the blind marker so my cast off didn't work. 
Fair. Judge said it wouldn't help, but I'm still in the game. Many dogs picked up. 

Just received this from Caroline Torinus (Kine) Amateur results. Her Rowdy JAMMED--woohoo!
Suzanne

1. 46: Bailey
2. 26 Fire
3. 61 Bud
4. 6 Wiley
RJ 63 Flash
JAMs 12, 15, 15, 18, 50, 57, 59


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Qual #1 16, #2 14, #3, 60, #4 54, RJ 65, Jams 74, 49, 47, 43, 36, 9, 5

Derby, #1 12, #2, 25, #3 27, #4, 2, RJ 23, Jams 26, 22, 9


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Derby Results
1st - 12 - Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning - Katherine Yates
Topbrass Rugby's Redtail MH x Topbrass First Choice JH
2nd - 25 - Smokingold Max Q Maverick - Andy Whiteley
FC AFC Lacrosse Max Q Jake JH x Blazinlakes Legally Blonde CDX RA JH NAJ
3rd - 27 - Firemark's Sneak Attack - Becky Mills
Tiger Maple of Braevue x Topbrass Jump Start Firemark
4th - 2 - LaCrosse's Logical Weaver - Fred Krause
FC AFC OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer UDX x Lacrosse's Running Brook MH
RESERVE JAM - 23 - Surefire Avenger - Darrin Morman
Epoch Deveron River MH x Surefire Texas Fulltilt Boogie CDX SH
JAMS
9 - Surefire Turn Me Loose Zoom - Beverly Weaver
22 - Rippling Run Allie Allie In Free- Peg Willbond


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Amateur Placements - thanks to Ann Strathern for reporting!:
First- 46 - Special Touchs Satchacrazy Baileymae MH - Wayne Skochenski
FC AFC OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer UDX x Satchabrat MH
Second - 26 - Topbrass Firestorm - Dave Cheatham
FC-AFC Emberain Beau Geste x AFC Topbrass Pawsability
Third - 61 - Bulrush Yellow Bud - Ron Bischke
Ram River Chester x Bulrush Teal
Fourth - 6 - Topbrass Double Dare - Barb Farrell
FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste x LaCrosse I Dare You
Reserve JAM - 63 - Topbrass No Time To Paws - Kaye Fuller
FC-AFC Emberain Beau Geste x AFC Topbrass Pawsability
JAM - 
12 - Millpond Rough N Rowdy - Caroline Torinus
15 - Things That Are Red for 500 - John Robinson
18 -Topbrass Carefree Copper - Shane Faltys
50 - Topbrass Hawks Red Wing JH - Ernest Hawkins
57 - Firemarks Elusive One - Andy Whiteley
59 - OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Puppy stakes results:
1st - 2 - Firemark Thunderstruck By Misty May - Todd Otterness
2nd - 6 - Jake and Lucy's Shooting Star - Michelle Chalupka
3rd - 5 - Thistle Rocks New Kid on the Block - Tom, Lynn & Adam Lane
4th - 17 - - Wakemup Ticket To A Wild Ride - Carol Young
Res. JAM - 13 - Heron Hills Boss Man - Nancy Pals
JAMS 1, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 18, 20, 21, 22


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Qualifying 
1st - 16 - Sorol's Cannonball Express - Kathy Frizell
Rockerin Red River Ruckus x Happydaugh's Enchanted One MH
2nd - 14 - Lightninbolts Duck Doctor - Christopher Van Eimeren
RV Atr's Gangstaman MH x Haley's Golden Comet XVII MH
3rd - 60 - Topbrass Firestorm - Dave Cheatham
FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste x AFC Topbrass Pawsability
4th - 54 - Greenfield's Mohawk - Wayne Anderson
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole x Fireside's Snickers
Res. JAM - 65 - Fire In the Sky - Nicholas Staszko
Rockerin Red River Ruckus x Adams Acres Cadi
JAMS:
5 - Wynwoods Wild Card MH - Renee Schulte
9 - Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted MH - Laura Weinmann
19 - Terlingua's Leader of the Pack SH - Michael Colgan
36 - Kuventre's Just Like Gene and Roy MH - Tom Long
43 - Topbrass Savannah - Jackie Mertens
47 -Trifecta's Casual Attire TDX MH - Sue Armstrong
49 -Peregrine Sky Sailor MH - Katherine Yates
74 - Topbrass I Want To Do It All JH - Sharon Long


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2goldens said:


> *Qual #1 16,* #2 14, #3, 60, #4 54, RJ 65, Jams 74, 49, 47, 43, 36, 9, 5
> 
> Derby, #1 12, #2, 25, #3 27, #4, 2, RJ 23, Jams 26, 22, 9





















Congrats to Sorol's Cannonball Express (Casey) and Kathy on their Q win!!! Way too go!! Happy for ya!

Lainee, Flash, Butthead, Tango and Riot

Edit: These pictures of Casey were taken last year at a training day....he is a handsome looking fella


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Qualifying
> 1st - 16 - Sorol's Cannonball Express - Kathy Frizell
> Rockerin Red River Ruckus x Happydaugh's Enchanted One MH


Congratulations Kathy! Woo Hoo


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Wayne on the Amateur WIN with Bailey! Hell of a nice dog!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Kathy.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to Chris and Doc 2nd place in the Qual from your training partners Babe, Minnie and Earl (the dog) plus Earl your helper.


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats Chris & Doc.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Chris and Doc.... Congratulations to Kathy on your derby first and Becky for her derby third. 

Congratulations to all!!

Any news on the open?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Kathy for the derby win and Becky and my fluffy nephew for the derby third!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone have the results for Open???


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to Kathy and "Flash"!  ...and to everyone in the Derby that ran, placed, RJ and JAMS!! 

Congratulations to Kathy for handling "Clipper" to a JAM in the Q as well! 

Judy


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got the word Chris and Clyde 2nd place in the Open. A big congrats, he was at awards dinner and didn't have all the placements yet.


----------



## golden epi (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats to Chris, Clyde and Doc!!!!!!!!!!!

Derrick


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Diesel sends a shout out to his brothers for their success -- Fire & Dave for 2nd in the Am and Flash & Kaye for the RJ in the Am.
Family reunion in Texas next year.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Chris and Clyde on the Open 2nd. Still no word on the Open other than Clyde?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Just heard that Andy Whiteley Won the Open, with NOW FC-AFC Firemarks Elusive One!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Chris Van Eimeren got 2nd with Clyde........ Michelle Chalupka got Jam with Dixie......


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

YES! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! Could not happen to a nicer person! Very happy for Andy and Laurie! Fabulous news!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yep! BIG Congrats guys! Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats to all who placed, jammed and ran. And a huge thanks to GSLGRC for a well run trial and HT.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Any more info on the rest of the Open placements?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bait said:


> Just heard that Andy Whiteley Won the Open, with NOW FC-AFC Firemarks Elusive One!


..........."Lucy" ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Andy that is terrific.!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Bailey and Wayne on the Amat. win. That's 11pts. this yr??? + a number of Jams as a 4yr.old.
BIG congrads!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrads to all!!
Sue


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

*Congratulations*

A big CONGRATULATIONS to the winners, those who placed & JAM'd. Special recognition to Andy & Lucy on the new titles!!! 

And most importantly, thank you to all who supported the field games with their goldens at this National and throughout the year.

Carol


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohoo!! Congratulations Andy! Phenomenal! Congrats to everyone, but a shout out to local Golden folks: Kathy Yates on a Derby WIN!!! and a Jam in the Q!! Way to go Kathy!! And to Nick Staszko (sp!) on his Res Jam in the Q!! 

M


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Big congrats to Andy, Laurie, and the always entertaining and talented, Lucifer! Now FC/AFC, that is just so wonderful!
And also congrats to Lucy's breeder, Melanie Foster!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Can we get the rest of the Open placements.
I'm getting bits and pieces.
Congrads to all.
Sue


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

cakaiser said:


> Big congrats to Andy, Laurie, and the always entertaining and talented, Lucifer! Now FC/AFC, that is just so wonderful!
> And also congrats to Lucy's breeder, Melanie Foster!!


Congratulations to all indeed, an FC/AFC golden female, that sounds like something good for the breed and entirely too rare. Hope her "kids" continue the genes.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Pals said:


> YES! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! Could not happen to a nicer person! Very happy for Andy and Laurie! Fabulous news!


Yes! Congrats! and to Pals.... you do know that your puppy value just increased, right?


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*2012 GRCA National Water Blind*

Qual Water Blind









Started as a no see'um blind..


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone! Especially to RV and Stanley kids! Wow, you guys put on a show! Bailey - Amateur 1st and Open 3rd! Clyde - Open - 2nd! - Fred Krause - Derby 4th - we are so happy for you all. Stanley is now 11 years old - and proud as ever.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Janice Gunn said:


> Congratulations to everyone! Especially to RV and Stanley kids! Wow, you guys put on a show! Bailey - Amateur 1st and Open 3rd! Clyde - Open - 2nd! - Fred Krause - Derby 4th - we are so happy for you all. Stanley is now 11 years old - and proud as ever.


Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazengr (Sep 14, 2012)

Open results were late because we did not announce them until the field trial awards dinner. Eight of the 11 dogs that finished the final series were at the dinner, and were piped into the banquet room by a bagpiper in full regalia.

1. Firemark's Elusive One "Lucy" Owners: Andy Whitely & John Gassner, handled by Andy
2. Rv Atr's Gangstaman MH "Clyde" Owner/Handler: Chris Van Eimeren
3. Special Touchs Satchacrazy Baileymae MH "Bailey" Owner/Handler: Wayne Skochenski
4. OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX OM1 "Ready" Owners: Darlene Houlihand & Connie Cleveland, handled by Darlene

Reserve JAM: Topbrass No Time To Paws SH "Flash" Owner/Handler: Kaye Fuller

JAMs:
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole
Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin'
Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH
Bulrush Yellow Bud
Thistle Rocks Red Ike MH
Trifecta's Shag-Edelic CD MH


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done everyone!


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> That is what Maverick called "a *target*-*rich environment*."


Many of those where HIGH VALUE targets too!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> ..........."Lucy" ?


Congratulations, FC AFC Firemarks Elusive One, ... "Lucy"! 

Andy, John and Melanie, Too!!!

Judy


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Love it that they were lead into the room by a bag piper in full regalia!!! Really paints a picture!


----------



## blazengr (Sep 14, 2012)

Steve Southard posted video of the dogs coming into the room on FB; still trying to find out if he is going to put it on his website for us.


----------



## blazengr (Sep 14, 2012)

A small piece of trivia. The last FC AFC bitch was FC AFC Valhaven Smoke'n Vindaloo FDHF. She finished her AFC in June 1990. Guess where she finished her FC? The 1990 GRCA National Specialty.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Congratulations to Kathy for the derby win and Becky and my fluffy nephew for the derby third!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!


The Beckster and Mosby! 3rd place! Congrats!


----------

